# Motherboard help required in the desktop



## ashu2378gkp (Jun 3, 2015)

I have the desktop with the following configuration
AMD phonon II processor BLACK EDITION (HDZ955FBK4DGI)
ASUS MOTHERBOARD –M4A78T-E
1333 DIMM DDR3 ram 4GB
Now my motherboard is not working. So I want to change the motherboard which will support the same processor. The motherboard M4A78T-E is not getting in the india  market. So Please proved the supported motherboard which support the processor to buy in India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2015)

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4900.


----------



## ashu2378gkp (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

Please provide the ASUS motherboard with USB 3.0 which will support the processor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2015)

Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## intel3000 (Jun 17, 2015)

It supports 1600mhz ram no problem at all mate.
Gskill ripjaw ,Kingston hyperx blue,corsair xms3 allvwork fine.

The gigabyte 78lmt-usb3 is a slightly better board though +has vrm heat sinking & can normally be found for less money.
*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=...
If you need matx am3/am3+ theyre pretty much the only 2 options.

- - - Updated - - -

I also have purchased same one for ny Athlon 2 X4 Proccy (Old)


----------

